# Hello



## Marcy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello everyone  

My name is Marcy...

I came across this forum at "Bugs in Cyberspace" while frantically searching for info on mantids (see my post entitled "help")

I'm not really an "insect person"....I'm more of a dog person lol However, I am the type to catch a spider in my house and pick it up and put it outside, or catch a moth and let it go. And now it seems I've taken on the role of mantis saver (I hope).

Other than that...I am a relatively shy person, but desperate times call for desperate measures, and I really needed some input. I adore animals of all kind. I volunteer and serve on the board of the local Humane Society...for about 10 years now. I also occasionally do foster care for special dog cases with them. (Which is how I came to own my two pit bulls)

I'm a news junkie, I love horror movies, music of all genres (heavy metal in particular) and I'm addicted to the show Survivor.

Anything else you wanna know....feel free to ask!


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome. Where are you from? I knew someone named Marcy years ago.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2008)

hI Marcy, welcome to the forum from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## Marcy (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the welcomes hibiscusmile &amp; Rick.

I currently reside in NY. Was born in NJ, but have also lived in WV, Washington, PA and Las Vegas.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 17, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Marcy (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks....I'm a dork too.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum...shy person who loves horror movies and heavy metal...hmm...nah I'm joking! :lol:


----------



## Marcy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Asa...  

I'm sure there are lots of shy people that like heavy metal and horror movies...I think they're called serial killers....


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 18, 2008)

Marcy said:


> Thanks Asa...  I'm sure there are lots of shy people that like heavy metal and horror movies...I think they're called serial killers....


Lol! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Marcy!


----------

